# new juice guy



## juicey (Jan 8, 2012)

sup family, I just moved to fla. from cali., and was messing around this morning & saw this wounderful board, lol


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*juicey* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## swollen (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM juice guy...love the username!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome bro enjoy


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## beanerz67 (Jan 8, 2012)

What up guys.  New to your awesome site trying to get to SWOLL STATUS!!! LOL


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 8, 2012)

welcome to im !!​


----------



## Dath (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG juicey !


----------



## kboy (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ranman32566 (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome Bro


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

welcome bro!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

Sup bro, welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## windjam (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the complement.  Welcome to the board    I hope you enjoy your new home.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

